# Milan, nuovo socio per Li pronto a rilevare il 49%



## Willy Wonka (9 Giugno 2018)

*Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti. 

Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li vuole vendere una quota di minoranza. Ed avrebbe già individuato il nuovo socio che potrebbe prendere una quota vicina al 40%. L'operazione dovrà essere finalizzata entro la fine di giugno, in modo che da versare l'aumento di capitale. Il nuovo socio servirebbe anche per saldare il debito contratto con Elliott e per fare bella figura davanti alla Uefa che potrebbe essere più clemente nella sanzione.

Ma non si può escludere che Li alla fine decida di rifinanziare il debito con un altro istituto di credito o fondo.*

*Il Giornale: tutto vero. Per evitare la morsa di Elliott, Yonghong Li sta esaminando alcune proposte che solo alcuni mesi fa non aveva mai considerato. Ci sono gruppi italiani interessati ma soprattutto stranieri, quest'ultimi più accreditati per forza economica e solidità. Riserbo assoluto sul nome perché una fuga di notizie potrebbe compromettere il negoziato che in queste ore è finito sul tavolo di banche d'affari e studi legali specializzati in diritto societario. 
Le dimensioni dell'operazione ovviamente NON sono di 50M, perché si tratta di garantire anche il futuro del Milan e della sua gestione. L'ipotesi sul tavolo è quella di un ingresso di un socio al 20/30% che sia in grado, successivamente, di salire in maggioranza. Mr Li ha fatto questo ragionamento: piuttosto che rischiare di perdere tutto nelle mani di Elliott, meglio far accomodare un socio in casa. Secondo le voci che si rincorrono la chiusura dell'operazione dovrebbe avvenire entro fine mese e non necessariamente prima del verdetto di Nyon.*


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla prima pagina di Tuttosport, Mister Li ha trovato un nuovo socio pronto a rilevare il 49% del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno approfonditi aggiornamenti quanto prima.



Corriere dello Sport se non sbaglio.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport se non sbaglio.



Sì scusate.


----------



## Roccoro (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla prima pagina di Tuttosport, Mister Li ha trovato un nuovo socio pronto a rilevare il 49% del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno approfonditi aggiornamenti quanto prima.



Vediamo chi sarà mai questo nuovo nome...dopo preziosi sono ancora più curioso di vedere che cosa scriveranno!


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Giugno 2018)

Abbiamo cosi tanta sfiga addosso che ora salta fuori il nome di qualcuno vicino a B&G. Io opto per Renzo Rosso


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2018)

49%.. la quota di cui si vociferava con Mr Bee...


----------



## Goro (9 Giugno 2018)

Dipende se questo 49% sarà destinato a rilevare la maggioranza del club altrimenti avrebbe senso solo per Berlusconi e co.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Dipende se questo 49% sarà destinato a rilevare la maggioranza del club altrimenti avrebbe senso solo per Berlusconi e co.



Non è detto neanche che basti per soddisfare l'UEFA, visto che Li sarebbe ancora al suo posto.
Ma potrebbe bastare per la FIGC.


----------



## wildfrank (9 Giugno 2018)

Tremo...


----------



## Djici (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla prima pagina del Corriere dello Sport, Mister Li ha trovato un nuovo socio pronto a rilevare il 49% del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno approfonditi aggiornamenti quanto prima.



Come mai? E tutti quelli che dicevano che non aveva senso vendere quote prima del collocamento in borsa?


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è detto neanche che basti per soddisfare l'UEFA, visto che Li sarebbe ancora al suo posto.
> Ma potrebbe bastare per la FIGC.



Se fosse uno solido, perché no?

Però finché non vedo non credo.
Perché comprare ora il 49% del Milan quando ad ottobre probabilmente lo si potrebbe comprare a prezzo di saldo?
Speriamo che sia vero.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li vuole vendere una quota di minoranza. Ed avrebbe già individuato il nuovo socio che potrebbe prendere una quota vicina al 40%. L'operazione dovrà essere finalizzata entro la fine di giugno, in modo che da versare l'aumento di capitale. Il nuovo socio servirebbe anche per saldare il debito contratto con Elliott e per fare bella figura davanti alla Uefa che potrebbe essere più clemente nella sanzione.

Ma non si può escludere che Li alla fine decida di rifinanziare il debito con un altro istituto di credito o fondo. *


----------



## Zenos (9 Giugno 2018)

Mr SB o qualcuno vicino a lui e la missione è compiuta.


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se fosse uno solido, perché no?
> 
> Però finché non vedo non credo.
> Perché comprare ora il 49% del Milan quando ad ottobre probabilmente lo si potrebbe comprare a prezzo di saldo?
> Speriamo che sia vero.


Perché, a seguito della escussione dei pegni su azioni, le stesse saranno vendute per legge a prezzo di mercato, seguito valutazione di un consulente nominato dal Tribunale. Magari è Li che fa lo sconto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li vuole vendere una quota di minoranza. Ed avrebbe già individuato il nuovo socio che potrebbe prendere una quota vicina al 40%. L'operazione dovrà essere finalizzata entro la fine di giugno, in modo che da versare l'aumento di capitale. Il nuovo socio servirebbe anche per saldare il debito contratto con Elliott e per fare bella figura davanti alla Uefa che potrebbe essere più clemente nella sanzione.
> 
> Ma non si può escludere che Li alla fine decida di rifinanziare il debito con un altro istituto di credito o fondo. *



*Il Giornale: tutto vero. Per evitare la morsa di Elliott, Yonghong Li sta esaminando alcune proposte che solo alcuni mesi fa non aveva mai considerato. Ci sono gruppi italiani interessati ma soprattutto stranieri, quest'ultimi più accreditati per forza economica e solidità. Riserbo assoluto sul nome perché una fuga di notizie potrebbe compromettere il negoziato che in queste ore è finito sul tavolo di banche d'affari e studi legali specializzati in diritto societario. 
Le dimensioni dell'operazione ovviamente NON sono di 50M, perché si tratta di garantire anche il futuro del Milan e della sua gestione. L'ipotesi sul tavolo è quella di un ingresso di un socio al 20/30% che sia in grado, successivamente, di salire in maggioranza. Mr Li ha fatto questo ragionamento: piuttosto che rischiare di perdere tutto nelle mani di Elliott, meglio far accomodare un socio in casa. Secondo le voci che si rincorrono la chiusura dell'operazione dovrebbe avvenire entro fine mese e non necessariamente prima del verdetto di Nyon. *


----------



## Love (9 Giugno 2018)

non si sa chi è questo socio???


----------



## Love (9 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: tutto vero. Per evitare la morsa di Elliott, Yonghong Li sta esaminando alcune proposte che solo alcuni mesi fa non aveva mai considerato. Ci sono gruppi italiani interessati ma soprattutto stranieri, quest'ultimi più accreditati per forza economica e solidità. Riserbo assoluto sul nome perché una fuga di notizie potrebbe compromettere il negoziato che in queste ore è finito sul tavolo di banche d'affari e studi legali specializzati in diritto societario.
> Le dimensioni dell'operazione ovviamente NON sono di 50M, perché si tratta di garantire anche il futuro del Milan e della sua gestione. L'ipotesi sul tavolo è quella di un ingresso di un socio al 20/30% che sia in grado, successivamente, di salire in maggioranza. Mr Li ha fatto questo ragionamento: piuttosto che rischiare di perdere tutto nelle mani di Elliott, meglio far accomodare un socio in casa. Secondo le voci che si rincorrono la chiusura dell'operazione dovrebbe avvenire entro fine mese e non necessariamente prima del verdetto di Nyon. *



un pò come ha fatto l'inter quindi...un socio di minoranza che poi prenda nel giro di pochi anni la maggioranza...speriamo non sia un altro bluff..


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> un pò come ha fatto l'inter quindi...un socio di minoranza che poi prenda nel giro di pochi anni la maggioranza...speriamo non sia un altro bluff..


Usmanov o Al Maktoum e Ravezzani muto


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: tutto vero. Per evitare la morsa di Elliott, Yonghong Li sta esaminando alcune proposte che solo alcuni mesi fa non aveva mai considerato. Ci sono gruppi italiani interessati ma soprattutto stranieri, quest'ultimi più accreditati per forza economica e solidità. Riserbo assoluto sul nome perché una fuga di notizie potrebbe compromettere il negoziato che in queste ore è finito sul tavolo di banche d'affari e studi legali specializzati in diritto societario.
> Le dimensioni dell'operazione ovviamente NON sono di 50M, perché si tratta di garantire anche il futuro del Milan e della sua gestione. L'ipotesi sul tavolo è quella di un ingresso di un socio al 20/30% che sia in grado, successivamente, di salire in maggioranza. Mr Li ha fatto questo ragionamento: piuttosto che rischiare di perdere tutto nelle mani di Elliott, meglio far accomodare un socio in casa. Secondo le voci che si rincorrono la chiusura dell'operazione dovrebbe avvenire entro fine mese e non necessariamente prima del verdetto di Nyon. *


Come previsto, il rinvio della udienza alla Adjudicatory Chamber della Uefa aveva questo significato. La Federazione acconsente a ricevere documenti che comprovino la risoluzione della questione del debito privilegiato con Elliott/Blue Skye della holding complessivamente intesa, per convenire un settlement agreement limitato nelle sanzioni, ed escludere un pesante prolungamento del contenzioso fuori dalle aule Uefa. Plaudiamo alla riuscita persuasione della Uefa ed al buon senso della proprietà di rilanciare i programmi del club senza avventure dagli esiti imprevedibili. Ora, attendiamo le firme, ed i fatti.


----------



## mil77 (9 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come mai? E tutti quelli che dicevano che non aveva senso vendere quote prima del collocamento in borsa?


io per esempio non ho mai detto che non ha senso vendere quote, x me non ha senso acquistare quote adesso quando probabilmente ad Ottobre paghi molto meno


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla prima pagina del Corriere dello Sport, Mister Li ha trovato un nuovo socio pronto a rilevare il 49% del Milan.
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Yonghong Li vuole vendere una quota di minoranza. Ed avrebbe già individuato il nuovo socio che potrebbe prendere una quota vicina al 40%. L'operazione dovrà essere finalizzata entro la fine di giugno, in modo che da versare l'aumento di capitale. Il nuovo socio servirebbe anche per saldare il debito contratto con Elliott e per fare bella figura davanti alla Uefa che potrebbe essere più clemente nella sanzione.
> 
> ...



Mah.

Speriamo bene. E soprattutto speriamo che non sia l'ennesima pagliacciata.


----------



## Nico1975 (9 Giugno 2018)

Sarà ... purtroppo qualsiasi operazione che possano mettere in piedi YL ed Elliot mi puzza tanto di ennesimo teatrino . Fino a che questi signori non spariranno definitivamente dalla scena avrò sempre il sospetto che agiscano per conto del gran burattinaio . Elliot compreso .


----------



## DEJAN75 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Usmanov o Al Maktoum e Ravezzani muto



Fate basta con questo Al maktoum....
non gli e ne frega un ***** panato del calcio.. l'unica passione sportiva che ha sono i cavalli.. non investira' mai un euro nel calcio... toglietevelo dalla testa...

Piuttosto.. se parliamo di sceiccihi.... a febbraio erano girate voci di un'offerta concreta e rifiutata da parte dello sceicco Bin Salman (saudi arabia) .... ecco quello si che sarebbe un ottimo presidente...

giovane (31 anni) ricco abbestia, sborone, con manie di grandezza...

l'unico in pratica tra tutta quella marmaglia di americiani che ci hanno accostato che potrebbe farci tornare IL MILAN


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

*Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti. 

Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott. *


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Speriamo bene. E soprattutto speriamo che non sia l'ennesima pagliacciata.




Non c'è dubbio che sia una pagliacciata. Resta solo da vedere se sia una pagliacciata ben orchestrata o un insulso teatrino.
In ogni caso si sta scherzando col fuoco dell'UEFA.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott. *



Speriamo che sia uno degli altri 2 interessati... Usmanov


----------



## DEJAN75 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia uno degli altri 2 interessati... Usmanov


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


>



Magari,ma vefo piu probabile Usmanov,che accetterebbe prima la minoranza e poi la maggioranza. Lo sceicco non accetterebbe,vorrebbe tutto subito.


----------



## DEJAN75 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari,ma vefo piu probabile Usmanov,che accetterebbe prima la minoranza e poi la maggioranza. Lo sceicco non accetterebbe,vorrebbe tutto subito.



Anche perche' ho appena letto che lo sceicco e'sparito da 20 gg dopo un presunto colpo di stato... qualcuno dice che sia pure morto..


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


>


Qualche mese fa, si vocifero' di una offerta del Principe Mohammad per l'acquisizione del controllo del club, che Li rifiutò. Ed oggi Ordine parla di Li che riconsidera una offerta cestinata qualche tempo fa. Traccia da seguire.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



*Quotate le notizie.

Non possiamo ripetere sempre le stesse cose.*


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate le notizie.
> 
> Non possiamo ripetere sempre le stesse cose.*



.


----------



## sballotello (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Vediamo un po' chi sbuca fuori. Ho la netta sensazione che il nome che verrà fuori non sarà un perfetto sconosciuto per Yonghon Li e Elliot. Anzi sarà qualcuno che conosco da prima di mettere su tutta l'operazione.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi?



Non lo so, dico che è troppo curioso che tra tre mesi il Milan potrebbe costare 400 milioni totali, e qualcuno ora si disturbi a comprare il 49% per 300 milioni. Qualsiasi uomo di business questa operazione non la farebbe mai. Dunque se l'operazione si chiuderà le alternative sono le seguenti:

- Qualcuno realmente legato a Berlusconi, e allora i complottisti per la lavatrice avranno avuto ragione, anche se sarebbe estremamente strano, se ci fosse Berlusconi dietro tutto ricomprerebbe ad Ottobre direttamente da Elliot a prezzo di saldo.

- Qualcuno che tirava i fili già dall'inizio di tutto ma non poteva venire fuori per varie ragioni. Per capirci gli stessi che hanno fatto partire i soldi dalle Isole Vergini e da paradisi fiscali. In questo caso voto per un cinese molto ricco e in vista, o Usmanov che ha quote nell'Arsenal e non poteva esporsi nel comprare il 97% di una altra società di calcio. 

- Qualcuno che non è un uomo d'affari, uno talmente ricco che pagare 300 il 49% o 400 milioni il 100% è inifluente, basta chiudere subito senza fastidi. In quel caso potrebbe essere un Arabo o quel famoso fondo degli Emirati di cui si parlava, magari hanno interesse a promuovere ancora il mondiale che si terrà in Qatar e vogliono mettersi in vista adesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, dico che è troppo curioso che tra tre mesi il Milan potrebbe costare 400 milioni totali, e qualcuno ora si disturbi a comprare il 49% per 300 milioni. Qualsiasi uomo di business questa operazione non la farebbe mai. Dunque se l'operazione si chiuderà le alternative sono le seguenti:
> 
> - Qualcuno realmente legato a Berlusconi, e allora i complottisti per la lavatrice avranno avuto ragione, anche se sarebbe estremamente strano, se ci fosse Berlusconi dietro tutto ricomprerebbe ad Ottobre direttamente da Elliot a prezzo di saldo.
> 
> ...



Condivido tutto il tuo scenario e penso che forse la vera mina vagante in tutta questa faccenda sia stata la uefa che ha scompigliato i piani di Li, di Elliott e anche di chi può tramare al buio.
Perchè se è vero , come tu dici, che non avrebbe senso fare un'operazione del genere ora quando ad ottobre sarebbe tutto più logico da un mero punto di vista finanziario è anche vero che ritrovarsi un milan fuori dalle coppe sarebbe drammatico per il club, per i tifosi e , non per ultimo, per il proprietario.
La uefa con la sua bocciatura ha smosso le acque ristagnanti di un progetto che ora forse capiremo realmente nella sua portata e nella sua valenza dopo mesi di scatole cinesi, di soldi che sbucano dal tombino , ecc ecc.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, dico che è troppo curioso che tra tre mesi il Milan potrebbe costare 400 milioni totali, e qualcuno ora si disturbi a comprare il 49% per 300 milioni. Qualsiasi uomo di business questa operazione non la farebbe mai. Dunque se l'operazione si chiuderà le alternative sono le seguenti:
> 
> - Qualcuno realmente legato a Berlusconi, e allora i complottisti per la lavatrice avranno avuto ragione, anche se sarebbe estremamente strano, se ci fosse Berlusconi dietro tutto ricomprerebbe ad Ottobre direttamente da Elliot a prezzo di saldo.
> 
> ...



Il problema IMHO è l'Uefa e l'esclusione dalle coppe, se è lavatrice probabilmente non pensavano che si sarebbe messa di traverso fino a questo punto e stanno correndo ai ripari, idem se è un uomo solo al comando o Lu Boh e Haixia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto il tuo scenario e penso che forse la vera mina vagante in tutta questa faccenda sia stata la uefa che ha scompigliato i piani di Li, di Elliott e anche di chi può tramare al buio.
> Perchè se è vero , come tu dici, che non avrebbe senso fare un'operazione del genere ora quando ad ottobre sarebbe tutto più logico da un mero punto di vista finanziario è anche vero che ritrovarsi un milan fuori dalle coppe sarebbe drammatico per il club, per i tifosi e , non per ultimo, per il proprietario.
> La uefa con la sua bocciatura ha smosso le acque ristagnanti di un progetto che ora forse capiremo realmente nella sua portata e nella sua valenza dopo mesi di scatole cinesi, di soldi che sbucano dal tombino , ecc ecc.





Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il problema IMHO è l'Uefa e l'esclusione dalle coppe, se è lavatrice probabilmente non pensavano che si sarebbe messa di traverso fino a questo punto e stanno correndo ai ripari, idem se è un uomo solo al comando o Lu Boh e Haixia



Esatto ma in effetti se fosse qualcuno interessato a fare un vero affare (comprare il Milan a 400 milioni dopo tutti gli aumenti di capitale, debiti estinti e parco giocatori incrementato è un vero affare), se ne fregherebbe dei 20 milioni della Europa League o dei tifosi. Anzi, si mostrerebbe ad Ottobre come il salvatore della patria, professandosi colui che eliminerà i problemi con la UEFA e farà in modo che una cosa del genere ad un club glorioso come il Milan non accada mai più.

Sarebbe un WIN WIN per chiunque esso sia. Invece in questo caso l'acquisto è fuori senso logico o del business. Aspettiamo di vedere le cifre, magari Li si è dovuto adattare e pur di non perdere tutto venderà il 49% ad una cifra più bassa, ma se le cifre si confermassero quelle di cui si parla l'ipotesi uomo che tira i fili diventerebbe estremamente concreta. Anche perchè in quel caso starebbe semplicemente ricomprando il Milan con i soldi che egli stesso ha messo .


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate le notizie.
> 
> Non possiamo ripetere sempre le stesse cose.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto il tuo scenario e penso che forse la vera mina vagante in tutta questa faccenda sia stata la uefa che ha scompigliato i piani di Li, di Elliott e anche di chi può tramare al buio.
> Perchè se è vero , come tu dici, che non avrebbe senso fare un'operazione del genere ora quando ad ottobre sarebbe tutto più logico da un mero punto di vista finanziario è anche vero che ritrovarsi un milan fuori dalle coppe sarebbe drammatico per il club, per i tifosi e , non per ultimo, per il proprietario.
> La uefa con la sua bocciatura ha smosso le acque ristagnanti di un progetto che ora forse capiremo realmente nella sua portata e nella sua valenza dopo mesi di scatole cinesi, di soldi che sbucano dal tombino , ecc ecc.




Il banco é saltato con la storia dell esclusione, probabilmente volevano portare il tutto ad ottobre ma così non può più essere.

Qualcuno di voi ha creduto alla balla che Li sia venuto a Milano per far compere? 

Un po’ di arguzia per cortesia, ci siamo manca poco e o si apre il vaso di Pandora o si alza il tappeto e sotto troviamo 30anni di polvere


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esatto ma in effetti se fosse qualcuno interessato a fare un vero affare (comprare il Milan a 400 milioni dopo tutti gli aumenti di capitale, debiti estinti e parco giocatori incrementato è un vero affare), se ne fregherebbe dei 20 milioni della Europa League o dei tifosi. Anzi, si mostrerebbe ad Ottobre come il salvatore della patria, professandosi colui che eliminerà i problemi con la UEFA e farà in modo che una cosa del genere ad un club glorioso come il Milan non accada mai più.
> 
> Sarebbe un WIN WIN per chiunque esso sia. Invece in questo caso l'acquisto è fuori senso logico o del business. Aspettiamo di vedere le cifre, magari Li si è dovuto adattare e pur di non perdere tutto venderà il 49% ad una cifra più bassa, ma se le cifre si confermassero quelle di cui si parla l'ipotesi uomo che tira i fili diventerebbe estremamente concreta. Anche perchè in quel caso starebbe semplicemente ricomprando il Milan con i soldi che egli stesso ha messo .



E beh insomma, esser estromessi dalle coppe sarebbe drammatico sotto tutti i punti di vista, non per ultimo commerciale.
Ma ce lo vedi lo sceicco che compra il milan e non può portarlo in champions??
Per non parlare dei tifosi che inesorabilmente si allontanerebbero.
Chiunque riuscisse oggi a prendere il milan sarebbe sin da subito il salvatore della patria.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, dico che è troppo curioso che tra tre mesi il Milan potrebbe costare 400 milioni totali, e qualcuno ora si disturbi a comprare il 49% per 300 milioni. Qualsiasi uomo di business questa operazione non la farebbe mai. Dunque se l'operazione si chiuderà le alternative sono le seguenti:
> 
> - Qualcuno realmente legato a Berlusconi, e allora i complottisti per la lavatrice avranno avuto ragione, anche se sarebbe estremamente strano, se ci fosse Berlusconi dietro tutto ricomprerebbe ad Ottobre direttamente da Elliot a prezzo di saldo.
> 
> ...




La cosa assurda se fosse un uomo di area berlusconiana è che si certificherebbe definitivamente la manovra di Silvio dietro a tutto. 
La UEFA come potrebbe reagire? 
Ritengo che questa iniziativa (dovesse concretizzarsi veramente), serva solo per garantire l'iscrizione al campionato. 
La FIGC ha già dimostrato di aver lasciato il Milan al suo destino, e c'è poco da dubitare a mio parere che siano disposti a seguire i dettami dell'UEFA. La UEFA stabilisce in via definitiva che è inaccettabile l'iscrizione alle coppe con un proprietario fantoccio come Yonghong Li? La FIGC farà lo stesso.

Tuttavia con un socio italiano ben noto alla FIGC, quest'ultima non si farà problemi ad accettare l'iscrizione al campionato. 
Con la UEFA il Milan se la prende comunque nel didietro.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Prego affinchè sia uno sceicco sfondato di soldi, solo cosi possiamo tornare come prima.


----------



## VonVittel (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Speriamo sia straniero. 
L'italiano di area berlusconiana confermerebbe il fatto che è stato, è e sarà tutto un teatrino


----------



## uolfetto (9 Giugno 2018)

l'unica cosa sicura è che sarà un mese di passione pure stavolta.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa sicura è che sarà un mese di passione pure stavolta.



Non si arriva alla fine del mese.
Penso che tra domani e mercoledì si sancirà definitivamente o il passaggio a Elliott o l'ingresso di un nuovo socio fantoccio.
Nel primo caso possiamo sperare in una sentenza severa ma non spietata dell'UEFA; nel secondo, il Milan è finito.


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si arriva alla fine del mese.
> Penso che tra domani e mercoledì si sancirà definitivamente o il passaggio a Elliott o l'ingresso di un nuovo socio fantoccio.
> Nel primo caso possiamo sperare in una sentenza severa ma non spietata dell'UEFA; nel secondo, il Milan è finito.



un "vero" acquirente nascosto dietro Elliot e Li pensi sia davvero impossibile?


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si arriva alla fine del mese.
> Penso che tra domani e mercoledì si sancirà definitivamente o il passaggio a Elliott o l'ingresso di un nuovo socio fantoccio.
> Nel primo caso possiamo sperare in una sentenza severa ma non spietata dell'UEFA; nel secondo, il Milan è finito.



Sempre positivo eh

Comunque scordati il passaggio a Elliott..entra un socio proprio per evitare questo


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sempre positivo eh
> 
> Comunque scordati il passaggio a Elliott..entra un socio proprio per evitare questo



Io sono di natura positivo. Ma non posso esserlo per il Milan, ora che è a un passo dal baratro.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> un "vero" acquirente nascosto dietro Elliot e Li pensi sia davvero impossibile?



Dalle notizie di questi giorni emerge solo la volontà di continuare il teatrino con un prestanome italiano e ben conosciuto. Sarà abbastanza per garantire l'iscrizione al campionato; non sarà abbastanza per limitare le sanzioni dell'UEFA.


----------



## James45 (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio che sia una pagliacciata. Resta solo da vedere se sia una pagliacciata ben orchestrata o un insulso teatrino.
> In ogni caso si sta scherzando col fuoco dell'UEFA.



Prendo nota della tua certezza assoluta, che credo derivi da notizie riservate di cui tu sei a conoscenza.
Io di dubbi ne ho parecchi su molte cose.


----------



## koti (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sempre positivo eh


Davvero eh, una martellata nelle palle leggerlo (senza offesa).

A me basta che questa vicenda si concluda e si torni a parlare di calcio, chi ci compra ci compra ma basta questioni finanziarie- societarie che ne ho le palle piene.


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io sono di natura positivo. Ma non posso esserlo per il Milan, ora che è a un passo dal baratro.



Aspettiamo gli eventi 

Nessuno ha la verità sul piatto..soprattutto in questo momento 
L'unica cosa sicura è che L'Uefa ha smosso le acque


----------



## alcyppa (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dalle notizie di questi giorni emerge solo la volontà di continuare il teatrino con un prestanome italiano e ben conosciuto. Sarà abbastanza per garantire l'iscrizione al campionato; non sarà abbastanza per limitare le sanzioni dell'UEFA.



Mah, la FIGC non mi pare così "con le palle" da prendere in reale considerazione l'idea di negare al Milan l'iscrizione al campionato.

Alla fine anche loro devono tener conto degli introiti e la nostra squadra, bene o male, è una delle più importanti in tal senso.


Insomma, la situazione con la proprietà è piuttosto grave ma non abbastanza da far prendere loro dei provvedimenti così drastici.


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Davvero eh, una martellata nelle palle leggerlo (senza offesa).



C'hai ragione, la mia preoccupazione per il Milan mi ha reso pesante.
Evito di fare altri commenti sulle vicende societarie fino a sentenza UEFA.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2018)

Si torna a leggere le stesse cose che si leggevano ai tempi di berlusconi. Personaggi misteriosi, quote di minoranza, cordate messe assieme con la colla e con lo sputo...solo da noi queste cose...


----------



## luis4 (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Per me non succede nulla fino ad ottobre quando andremo all'asta.



Aron ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda se fosse un uomo di area berlusconiana è che si certificherebbe definitivamente la manovra di Silvio dietro a tutto.
> La UEFA come potrebbe reagire?
> Ritengo che questa iniziativa (dovesse concretizzarsi veramente), serva solo per garantire l'iscrizione al campionato.
> La FIGC ha già dimostrato di aver lasciato il Milan al suo destino, e c'è poco da dubitare a mio parere che siano disposti a seguire i dettami dell'UEFA. La UEFA stabilisce in via definitiva che è inaccettabile l'iscrizione alle coppe con un proprietario fantoccio come Yonghong Li? La FIGC farà lo stesso.
> ...



L'iscrizione al campionato è stata già garantita l'anno scorso e sarà garantita anche quest'anno, da elliot. Non capisco perchè vi fate certi film, ci fosse un problema del genere la figc lo avrebbe già da detto.


----------



## luis4 (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Montag84 (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Ragazzi se tutto questo fosse vero significa solo una cosa: 

Chi fa questo investimento ha parecchi soldi. E questo può essere solo un bene.


----------



## AllanX (9 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se tutto questo fosse vero significa solo una cosa:
> 
> Chi fa questo investimento ha parecchi soldi. E questo può essere solo un bene.


Per me é esattamente il contrario: chiunque sia disposto ad acquistare una quota di minoranza entrando in affari con quel disperato di mr Li deve essere anche lui un disperato privo della disponibilità economica necessaria per l'acquisto totale che sfrutta l'irripetibile occasione che si é venuta a creare... Oppure solo un altro prestanome, magari italiano, che subentra cercando di calmare la UEFA


----------



## cobalto59 (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## cobalto59 (9 Giugno 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Per me é esattamente il contrario: chiunque sia disposto ad acquistare una quota di minoranza entrando in affari con quel disperato di mr Li deve essere anche lui un disperato privo della disponibilità economica necessaria per l'acquisto totale che sfrutta l'irripetibile occasione che si é venuta a creare... Oppure solo un altro prestanome, magari italiano, che subentra cercando di calmare la UEFA



Occhio che si parlava di minoranza pure per Suning ai tempi. Aspettiamo perchè le cose possono cambiare in fretta.


----------



## Montag84 (9 Giugno 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Per me é esattamente il contrario: chiunque sia disposto ad acquistare una quota di minoranza entrando in affari con quel disperato di mr Li deve essere anche lui un disperato privo della disponibilità economica necessaria per l'acquisto totale che sfrutta l'irripetibile occasione che si é venuta a creare... Oppure solo un altro prestanome, magari italiano, che subentra cercando di calmare la UEFA



Beh ma per comprare é necessario che qualcuno voglia vendere. 

Oltretutto aspettare ottobre e rischiare un'asta non sarebbe conveniente.


----------



## nybreath (9 Giugno 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Per me é esattamente il contrario: chiunque sia disposto ad acquistare una quota di minoranza entrando in affari con quel disperato di mr Li deve essere anche lui un disperato privo della disponibilità economica necessaria per l'acquisto totale che sfrutta l'irripetibile occasione che si é venuta a creare... Oppure solo un altro prestanome, magari italiano, che subentra cercando di calmare la UEFA



Se parliamo di un piccolo socio, se invece parliamo di qualcuno che compra il 49%, difficile che non lo faccia per prendere la maggioranza nel fututo.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si arriva alla fine del mese.
> Penso che tra domani e mercoledì si sancirà definitivamente o il passaggio a Elliott o l'ingresso di un nuovo socio fantoccio.
> Nel primo caso possiamo sperare in una sentenza severa ma non spietata dell'UEFA; nel secondo, il Milan è finito.



meglio perchè non ce la faccio più. finito il milan mi sembra eccessivo, di sicuro potrebbe finire questo progetto. comunque se tirano fuori un'altra situazione pasticciata/poco chiara si esaurisce la mia fiducia verso questa proprietà/gestione (e ci sarà la conseguente stangata uefa).


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Sono proprio di vedere chi è/sono questo soggetto/i


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono proprio di vedere chi è/sono questo soggetto/i



Penso che lo siamo tutti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Beh ma per comprare é necessario che qualcuno voglia vendere.
> 
> Oltretutto aspettare ottobre e rischiare un'asta non sarebbe conveniente.



È così.... Aspettare ottobre potrebbe voler dire partecipare ad un asta con conseguente aumento del prezzo e o estromissione. Per un investitore che vuole fortemente entrare in società.. Questo è il momento più opportuno, non ad ottobre.

Ovviamente senza considerare il possibile teatrino Dell investitore italiano prestanome del cavaliere bianco


----------



## King of the North (9 Giugno 2018)

Forse non tutti sanno che il principe Mohammad Bin Salman, conosciuto tra le altre cose per aver acquistato all’asta un’opera di Leonardo per la modica cifra di 450 MLN di dollari, e per essersi candidato alle ultime presidenziali UEFA poi vinte da Infantino, ha acquistato il 25% dei terreni a Sesto San Giovanni nell’ex area Falck, dove potrebbe sorgere il nuovo stadio del Milan. Magari non è una prova, ma un indizio...


----------



## Gito (9 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esatto ma in effetti se fosse qualcuno interessato a fare un vero affare (comprare il Milan a 400 milioni dopo tutti gli aumenti di capitale, debiti estinti e parco giocatori incrementato è un vero affare), se ne fregherebbe dei 20 milioni della Europa League o dei tifosi. Anzi, si mostrerebbe ad Ottobre come il salvatore della patria, professandosi colui che eliminerà i problemi con la UEFA e farà in modo che una cosa del genere ad un club glorioso come il Milan non accada mai più.
> 
> Sarebbe un WIN WIN per chiunque esso sia. Invece in questo caso l'acquisto è fuori senso logico o del business. Aspettiamo di vedere le cifre, magari Li si è dovuto adattare e pur di non perdere tutto venderà il 49% ad una cifra più bassa, ma se le cifre si confermassero quelle di cui si parla l'ipotesi uomo che tira i fili diventerebbe estremamente concreta. Anche perchè in quel caso starebbe semplicemente ricomprando il Milan con i soldi che egli stesso ha messo .



Questa è una cosa che dicono in tanti ma che non capisco bene, se la UEFA da la sentenza e ci blocca il mercato o ci esclude dalle coppe per 1 o 2 anni è vero che comprano il Milan ad un prezzo piu basso ma lo prendono con le sanzioni attive giusto?
O nel caso si cambia proprietà ad ottobre le sanzioni spariscono?
Perchè comprare un Milan fuori dalle coppe e con sanzioni pesanti da affrontare vorrebbe dire che la nuova proprietà non potrebbe investire nel club per un paio di anni.
Mentre comprandolo adesso magari si possono evitare sanzioni pesanti e continuare con lo sviluppo del club, tanto se Li è al muro ed ha fretta credo che faccia lo sconto anche adesso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Forse non tutti sanno che il principe Mohammad Bin Salman, conosciuto tra le altre cose per aver acquistato all’asta un’opera di Leonardo per la modica cifra di 450 MLN di dollari, e per essersi candidato alle ultime presidenziali UEFA poi vinte da Infantino, ha acquistato il 25% dei terreni a Sesto San Giovanni nell’ex area Falck, dove potrebbe sorgere il nuovo stadio del Milan. Magari non è una prova, ma un indizio...



Si ma questo sono settimane che non si trova. Sono uscite anche notizie della sua possibile morte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'hai ragione, la mia preoccupazione per il Milan mi ha reso pesante.
> Evito di fare altri commenti sulle vicende societarie fino a sentenza UEFA.



Fratello, ogni giorno è un dramma  relax


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



*Restate on topic. Sulle notizie riportate. 

Cose che non c'entrano nulla verranno cancellate*


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



non resta che attendere. 
Vediamo se finalmente avremo una cessione pulita e seria oppure se continuerà il teatrino. 
Speriamo alla fine di ringraziare l'Uefa.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Forse non tutti sanno che il principe Mohammad Bin Salman, conosciuto tra le altre cose per aver acquistato all’asta un’opera di Leonardo per la modica cifra di 450 MLN di dollari, e per essersi candidato alle ultime presidenziali UEFA poi vinte da Infantino, ha acquistato il 25% dei terreni a Sesto San Giovanni nell’ex area Falck, dove potrebbe sorgere il nuovo stadio del Milan. Magari non è una prova, ma un indizio...



Magari,lui o Al Falasi. Speriamo


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari,lui o Al Falasi. Speriamo



Sarà Al Falasi


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sarà Al Falasi



Ma che patrimonio ha Al Falasi? È ricco?


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma che patrimonio ha Al Falasi? È ricco?



Non lo so sinceramente il patrimonio..
Comunque è proprietario del fondo International Triangle ed è attivo in Real Estate, brokeraggio e commercio..
È di famiglia nobile degli Emirati da quello che ho capito


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non lo so sinceramente il patrimonio..
> Comunque è proprietario del fondo International Triangle ed è attivo in Real Estate, brokeraggio e commercio..
> È di famiglia nobile degli Emirati da quello che ho capito



È parente di Al Maktoum. Quindi ricco?


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È parente di Al Maktoum. Quindi ricco?



Non so se sono parenti sinceramente


----------



## 7vinte (9 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non so se sono parenti sinceramente


La famiglia è quella Al Falasi,Al Maktoum è discendente.


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La famiglia è quella Al Falasi,Al Maktoum è discendente.



Ah benissimo allora


----------



## Garrincha (9 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esatto ma in effetti se fosse qualcuno interessato a fare un vero affare (comprare il Milan a 400 milioni dopo tutti gli aumenti di capitale, debiti estinti e parco giocatori incrementato è un vero affare), se ne fregherebbe dei 20 milioni della Europa League o dei tifosi. Anzi, si mostrerebbe ad Ottobre come il salvatore della patria, professandosi colui che eliminerà i problemi con la UEFA e farà in modo che una cosa del genere ad un club glorioso come il Milan non accada mai più.
> 
> Sarebbe un WIN WIN per chiunque esso sia. Invece in questo caso l'acquisto è fuori senso logico o del business. Aspettiamo di vedere le cifre, magari Li si è dovuto adattare e pur di non perdere tutto venderà il 49% ad una cifra più bassa, ma se le cifre si confermassero quelle di cui si parla l'ipotesi uomo che tira i fili diventerebbe estremamente concreta. Anche perchè in quel caso starebbe semplicemente ricomprando il Milan con i soldi che egli stesso ha messo .



Dai per scontato che l'esclusione sia di un anno, se sarà di tre e il Tas non ribalta il verdetto a ottobre ci sarà giusto Squinzi o Iacopino all'asta. 

Quale sarà il verdetto finale i partecipanti non lo sanno, il crocevia rischia di essere giugno, ottobre potrebbe essere troppo tardi per tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...


Leggendo queste notizie mi viene da pensare ad un'altra testa di legno per calmare la UEFA; naturalmente anche i soldi di quest'altro fantoccio arriverebbero dalle Isole Vergini o dalle Cayman. 
Penso che il progetto resti quello di far finire il Milan nelle mani di Elliot, per permettergli di rivenderlo; tuttavia, il contrattempo con la UEFA sta costringendo Elliot e il misterioso abitante dell'oceano Pacifico a questa operazione per ottenere il SA, perché, altrimenti, un Milan senza Europa perderebbe valore ed Elliot non potrebbe rivendere il club ai preventivati 400 milioni di euro. 
Credo che l'obiettivo, dunque, sia ottenere il SA e poi mollare il Milan in autunno a qualcuno.


----------



## sballotello (9 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Leggendo queste notizie mi viene da pensare ad un'altra testa di legno per calmare la UEFA; naturalmente anche i soldi di quest'altro fantoccio arriverebbero dalle Isole Vergini o dalle Cayman.
> Penso che il progetto resti quello di far finire il Milan nelle mani di Elliot, per permettergli di rivenderlo; tuttavia, il contrattempo con la UEFA sta costringendo Elliot e il misterioso abitante dell'oceano Pacifico a questa operazione per ottenere il SA, perché, altrimenti, un Milan senza Europa perderebbe valore ed Elliot non potrebbe rivendere il club ai preventivati 400 milioni di euro.
> Credo che l'obiettivo, dunque, sia ottenere il SA e poi mollare il Milan in autunno a qualcuno.



siamo alla stregua di un sacco della spazzatura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> siamo alla stregua di un sacco della spazzatura


Sì, credo proprio questo, ma resto ottimista, perché penso anche che prima o poi finiremo davvero nelle mani di qualcuno, di un proprietario serio - ricco, diversamente ricco o povero non ci è dato saperlo. Al momento, però, il misterioso abitante del Pacifico ed Elliot devono ancora sbrigare le loro faccende personali.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dai per scontato che l'esclusione sia di un anno, se sarà di tre e il Tas non ribalta il verdetto a ottobre ci sarà giusto Squinzi o Iacopino all'asta.
> 
> Quale sarà il verdetto finale i partecipanti non lo sanno, il crocevia rischia di essere giugno, ottobre potrebbe essere troppo tardi per tutti



Se le motivazioni per l'esclusione sono sui dubbi di continuità aziendale che senso avrebbe squalificare per più anni? Si squalifica per uno e si vede come va a finire, nel caso l'anno dopo si adegua la punizione.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (9 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E beh insomma, esser estromessi dalle coppe sarebbe drammatico sotto tutti i punti di vista, non per ultimo commerciale.
> *Ma ce lo vedi lo sceicco che compra il milan e non può portarlo in champions??*
> Per non parlare dei tifosi che inesorabilmente si allontanerebbero.
> Chiunque riuscisse oggi a prendere il milan sarebbe sin da subito il salvatore della patria.



In che senso non può portarlo in Champions?Se ci squalificano per quest'anno, non giochiamo l'Europa League ovviamente, ma se in campionato arriviamo quarti, l'anno dopo la Champions la facciamo eccome! A meno che tu non dia per scontato che la squalifica sarà addirittura pluriennale....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Questa è la terza estate in quattro anni con "trattative" vere o presunte per la cessione di quote del Milan. E ogni volta il comun denominatore è il solito "massimo riserbo" sull'identità dei soci/compratori, solo per il Milan. Sempre lo stesso maledetto teatrino, speriamo che questo sia quello definitivo o almeno in parte risolutivo, perché è diventata davvero una comica.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma che patrimonio ha Al Falasi? È ricco?



mah...fa parte della famiglia reale, ma tra tutti non è proprio il massimo  non è nemmeno nel giro del petrolio, però meglio di niente.


----------



## Goro (9 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa è la terza estate in quattro anni con "trattative" vere o presunte per la cessione di quote del Milan. E ogni volta il comun denominatore è il solito "massimo riserbo" sull'identità dei soci/compratori, solo per il Milan. Sempre lo stesso maledetto teatrino, speriamo che questo sia quello definitivo o almeno in parte risolutivo, perché è diventata davvero una comica.



Prese in giro continue ai milioni di tifosi nel mondo.... questo ardire lo ricollegherei sempre e solo ad una persona purtroppo


----------



## luis4 (9 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...fa parte della famiglia reale, ma tra tutti non è proprio il massimo  non è nemmeno nel giro del petrolio, però meglio di niente.



che non sia ricchissimo poco importa almeno è conosciuto e sta negli ambienti buoni di dubai, chissà che non si aprano certi spiragli in futuro...


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> che non sia ricchissimo poco importa almeno è conosciuto e sta negli ambienti buoni di dubai, chissà che non si aprano certi spiragli in futuro...



è comunque tutto da vedere, perché i giornali parlano di uomo dell'area berlusconiana, e non mi sembra questo lo sia.


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hai letto tutto vero? perché alla fine scrivo meglio lui che niente, ovvero i cinesifake.



certo che ho letto tutto..però basta non farlo passare per il primo arabo che passa per strada..non è che se uno non è attivo nel campo petrolifero allora è povero


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è comunque tutto da vedere, perché i giornali parlano di uomo dell'area berlusconiana, e non mi sembra questo lo sia.



i giornali parlano di 3 offerte..
uno italiano e gli altri stranieri con patrimoni maggiori


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa è la terza estate in quattro anni con "trattative" vere o presunte per la cessione di quote del Milan. E ogni volta il comun denominatore è il solito "massimo riserbo" sull'identità dei soci/compratori, solo per il Milan. Sempre lo stesso maledetto teatrino, speriamo che questo sia quello definitivo o almeno in parte risolutivo, perché è diventata davvero una comica.



Quoto anche le virgole.. 
e questo ti fa capire quanto Li e la sua banda siano realmente collegati alla "vecchia" proprietà


----------



## Igniorante (9 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: l'idea di Li era vendere quote per 50 milioni di euro in modo da effettuare, con quei soldi, il prossimo aumento di capitale. Ma avanza l'ipotesi di una cessione del 49% delle quote. A chi? Al momento c'è il massimo riserbo sul nome. Si dice che l'identikit corrisponda ad un italiano di area berlusconiana. Ma ci sarebbero altri due profili interessati: il primo vorrebbe subito la maggioranza del Milan mentre il secondo, inizialmente, si accontenterebbe anche del 49% per poi prendere la maggioranza più avanti.
> 
> Un nuovo socio servirebbe anche a completare il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Vi immaginate se il socio fosse Mr Bee?


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quoto anche le virgole..
> e questo ti fa capire quanto Li e la sua banda siano realmente collegati alla "vecchia" proprietà



questo mi fa venire in mente di rispolverare una vecchia immagine che calza bene….per presentare il nuovo socio "arabo":


----------



## luis4 (9 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Giugno 2018)

che due maroni...... ogni anno sempre la stessa storia ....e chi ci compra...e chi ci vende....e sono ricchi 

e i giornalai che mettono notizie ad minkiam fatte apposta per tirarci giu' il morale... e gabbanelli con report.... e la uefa cosa ci fara' 

si pensava che fosse un tunnel invece ormai e' un traforo interminabile e la luce non si vede piu'

ormai parlare di MILAN e del MILAN fa schifo.

come ci hanno ridotto


----------



## simone316 (9 Giugno 2018)

Agli Emirati Arabi piace Maldini...


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Giugno 2018)

Io non so come andrà a finire questa cosa e posso avanzare ipotesi come tutti voi.
Ma di una cosa sono sicuro e non credo di sbagliarmi:Alla fine di tutto dovremmo ringraziare la Uefa.


----------



## sballotello (9 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io non so come andrà a finire questa cosa e posso avanzare ipotesi come tutti voi.
> Ma di una cosa sono sicuro e non credo di sbagliarmi:Alla fine di tutto dovremmo ringraziare la Uefa.



son daccordo


----------

